# Pivot Shuttle



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

Since a few of us have these bikes now, I wanted to get a general thread going on them for us.

Regarding Ebikes in general, I was over at the corp Specialized store here in Boulder today and the employee there had just come from working in Europe for a year. He said Ebikes in the US are gaining a lot of popularity and the Levo is the highest selling bike of their entire fleet and they are totally committed to them going forward. It was nice to hear. 

I've been an MTB guy for 30 years, raced XC (amount cars, motos etc) and now back into MTBing again. I recently bought a Yeti Sb5 LR which I love, but was waiting for a good Emtb as well to try and maybe buy. I rode the Shuttle and bought it that same day. I'm not even sure how much I'll ride my yeti now. I still sweat and get a workout, I'm just going faster and covering more distance. There here to stay just like snowboards and drones where at one time...


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

cdellacava said:


> Since a few of us have these bikes now, I wanted to get a general thread going on them for us.
> 
> Regarding Ebikes in general, I was over at the corp Specialized store here in Boulder today and the employee there had just come from working in Europe for a year. He said Ebikes in the US are gaining a lot of popularity and the Levo is the highest selling bike of their entire fleet and they are totally committed to them going forward. It was nice to hear.
> 
> I've been an MTB guy for 30 years, raced XC (amount cars, motos etc) and now back into MTBing again. I recently bought a Yeti Sb5 LR which I love, but was waiting for a good Emtb as well to try and maybe buy. I rode the Shuttle and bought it that same day. I'm not even sure how much I'll ride my yeti now. I still sweat and get a workout, I'm just going faster and covering more distance. There here to stay just like snowboards and drones where at one time...


Unfortunately, if you live in Boulder you can forget ever riding your ebike anywhere west of Broadway unless you are on pavement. They aren't even going to allow ebikes on the creek path west of Eben Fine Park, even *on* the paved sections.

Ironically, you *can* ride an eMTB on Rattlesnake Gulch in Eldorado Canyon State Park, since trails are open in all state parks in CO. And Jeffco allows them on all of their trails.

Golden Gate State Park is perfect on an eMTB. Lots of steep rocky climbs to conquer. Snowshoe Hare on the north side is really fun on an eMTB, but a real grind on a regular MTB. Take your Shuttle over there and you will have a blast.


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, I knew that. ; ) Boulder will change it's ways but it will take some time. I've been cruising around Boulder on an Evolve skateboard for awhile and more and more ebikes are on the paths. Boulder wants bikes, not cars, so the attitudes will change.


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

Have any of you tried the E-tube app via Bluetooth to change your power settings? It sounds like it's pretty unreliable and can brick your hardware. Shimano's part #SM-PCE1 seems to work really well but it's $150. I hear the PC Etube works the best but I'm afraid to brick my bike over the weekend with some rides planned. 

I'm assuming my bike has OEM programming and I think each power setting is too strong. I'd at least like Eco and the trail modes to be less helpful.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

cdellacava said:


> Yes, I knew that. ; ) Boulder will change it's ways but it will take some time. I've been cruising around Boulder on an Evolve skateboard for awhile and more and more ebikes are on the paths. Boulder wants bikes, not cars, so the attitudes will change.


Boulder barely tolerates mountain bikes on trails, there is *zero* chance any Boulder City or Boulder County actual MTB trails(Walker, Betasso, Heil/Hall, etc.) will ever be open to ebikes. Boulder City has their panties so twisted in a bunch they can't even figure out how to legally allow ebikes on the paved path along South Boulder Creek between Arapahoe and Valmont, because it is "Open Space" instead of being a trail easement. Yes, ebikes are illegal there, as they are on all paths around the East Boulder Rec center, including the 1/4 mile long, 15 foot wide, completely flat gravel path that connects South Boulder Road to the US-36 bike path, where ebikes are legal. Also, the 15 foot wide gravel path between South Broadway and South Boulder Road through the old gravel pits, where the CU South campus will be? No ebikes. You want to safely ride your ebike from the US-36 bike path to, say, Fairview High School? Well, that's too damn bad, you'll have to risk your life on Table Mesa to get to the Broadway path instead of taking a shorter and much safer route on the 15 foot wide gravel road that is the South Boulder Creek "trail".

Ebikes aren't allowed on the Coalton "Trail" or the Mayhoffer-Singletree "trail" either. Coalton is a gravel road and Mayhoffer/Singletree is a 5-10 foot wide gravel path.

https://www.bouldercounty.org/open-space/management/e-bikes/


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

cdellacava said:


> Have any of you tried the E-tube app via Bluetooth to change your power settings? It sounds like it's pretty unreliable and can brick your hardware. Shimano's part #SM-PCE1 seems to work really well but it's $150. I hear the PC Etube works the best but I'm afraid to brick my bike over the weekend with some rides planned.
> 
> I'm assuming my bike has OEM programming and I think each power setting is too strong. I'd at least like Eco and the trail modes to be less helpful.


I've used E-tube app, I'd like to see the reports of it bricking hardware if you have links. You cannot change the Eco mode assist level only the Trail and Boost modes. I'd say take it to the shop that you bought it from (assuming it was a local shop) and they should have the diagnostic equipment to change the modes.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

Agreed on all fronts. I've been telling the wife what we're seeing now is just like when snowboards came out. People in europe can't understand why it's such an issue here. It's funny in Colorado I could marry another man, smoke pot all day long, but if I want to ride my e bike on a city trail everyone freaks out. Meanwhile horses are allowed on the same trails that are much more dangerous than my 250w e bike could ever be.


----------



## tretopflir (May 31, 2018)

comtn said:


> Agreed on all fronts. I've been telling the wife what we're seeing now is just like when snowboards came out. People in europe can't understand why it's such an issue here. It's funny in Colorado I could marry another man, smoke pot all day long, but if I want to ride my e bike on a city trail everyone freaks out. Meanwhile horses are allowed on the same trails that are much more dangerous than my 250w e bike could ever be.


Exactly, and why are dog owners required to pick up poop and horse rider don't . I'm really tired of the horse poop where I ride.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

tretopflir said:


> Exactly, and why are dog owners required to pick up poop and horse rider don't . I'm really tired of the horse poop where I ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because some animals are more equal than others....


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Because dogs are carnivores, horses aren't.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

honkinunit said:


> Boulder barely tolerates mountain bikes on trails, there is *zero* chance any Boulder City or Boulder County actual MTB trails(Walker, Betasso, Heil/Hall, etc.) will ever be open to ebikes. Boulder City has their panties so twisted in a bunch they can't even figure out how to legally allow ebikes on the paved path along South Boulder Creek between Arapahoe and Valmont, because it is "Open Space" instead of being a trail easement. Yes, ebikes are illegal there, as they are on all paths around the East Boulder Rec center, including the 1/4 mile long, 15 foot wide, completely flat gravel path that connects South Boulder Road to the US-36 bike path, where ebikes are legal. Also, the 15 foot wide gravel path between South Broadway and South Boulder Road through the old gravel pits, where the CU South campus will be? No ebikes. You want to safely ride your ebike from the US-36 bike path to, say, Fairview High School? Well, that's too damn bad, you'll have to risk your life on Table Mesa to get to the Broadway path instead of taking a shorter and much safer route on the 15 foot wide gravel road that is the South Boulder Creek "trail".
> 
> Ebikes aren't allowed on the Coalton "Trail" or the Mayhoffer-Singletree "trail" either. Coalton is a gravel road and Mayhoffer/Singletree is a 5-10 foot wide gravel path.
> 
> https://www.bouldercounty.org/open-space/management/e-bikes/


Aspen isn't much better. They just now are allowing class 1 on paved paths and gravel roads after a ban the past few years. I was reading a recent article and one city leader said in an article e bikers must avoid "roosting" on the gravel roads that are approved. Clearly they have no idea what a class 1 e bike is.


----------



## Hayakawasaki (Mar 16, 2012)

cdellacava said:


> Since a few of us have these bikes now, I wanted to get a general thread going on them for us.
> 
> Regarding Ebikes in general, I was over at the corp Specialized store here in Boulder today and the employee there had just come from working in Europe for a year. He said Ebikes in the US are gaining a lot of popularity and the Levo is the highest selling bike of their entire fleet and they are totally committed to them going forward. It was nice to hear.
> 
> I've been an MTB guy for 30 years, raced XC (amount cars, motos etc) and now back into MTBing again. I recently bought a Yeti Sb5 LR which I love, but was waiting for a good Emtb as well to try and maybe buy. I rode the Shuttle and bought it that same day. I'm not even sure how much I'll ride my yeti now. I still sweat and get a workout, I'm just going faster and covering more distance. There here to stay just like snowboards and drones where at one time...


Congrats on the Shuttle! I got mine a little over a month ago. I've been riding MTBs for over 25 years. A lifetime of athletics (and other action sports) hasn't been too kind to my body, especially my knees and I have some serious osteoarthritis going on now in both knees. On a regular MTB, I would have to wait several days in between rides for the arthritis to settle down and I always dreaded the pain in the knees that would come on towards the end of the ride. Since I've had the shuttle I've been able to go for rides daily and I can get in as many miles as I'd like without blowing up my knees.

As for the E-Tube app, I've not had any issues with it (running it on my iphone). It's pretty handy for setting up preferences on how you want the switches to work for shifting and for the power settings in Trail and Boost modes. It's done at least a couple firmware updates since I've had mine with no issues.


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

I got the E-tube working on my Ipad also without any problems. I made some changes to the power settings and quickened up the shifting by one mode. I was afraid to do any firmware updates since I had a big weekend of riding planned, WHICH DIDN"T HAPPEN....

My display unit would intermittently shut off and gave me error codes W013, E010 and E020. Any of you had this problem? I took the battery off and checked all cables and couldn't find any problems. E010 and E020 reference no power assist and that the cable for the drive unit and battery is faulty. Dropped it off for the dealer this morning to get fixed....

Lesson learned, take the analog bike just in case. I had all these great Winter Park trails to ride and couldn't use the bike, nor fix it. I was hoping I could use the E-tube app to reset the system but without the display unit working, there's no BT to connect to the app. 

I did manage to add a little bling to my bike though. It looks so boring in all black.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^ Buggy firmware, this could be a real issue. Same thing happened to the auto industry about 10 years ago when Bluetooth and Infotainment systems started to go mainstream. Car guys no matter how you cut it are very bad at software. Same will happen to bike OEMs when they try to customize their e-Bike experience then the firmware gets buggier. 

Finally after 10 years the auto Infotainment is starting to stabilize, mainly from standardizing and Apple CarPlay or Android Auto - both back by companies that know software/firmware. Hope bike OEMs can get out of their own way and standardize on the firmware/software or work with a partner that understands it better. We'll see.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't you pedal this bike without power? Seems like that's a pretty critical feature as a failure could happen deep in the forest/desert.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

If I start pedaling my Focus, without turning it on it will throw an error code. You have to turn it on first, then choose no assist, eco, trail, or boost. Same Shimano system you have. How much does your pivot weigh? Mines XL 29er ready to ride at 46#.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Winter Park area is pretty much entirely USFS, so your bike isn't legal anyway. Just FYI.

-Walt


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

vikb said:


> Can't you pedal this bike without power? Seems like that's a pretty critical feature as a failure could happen deep in the forest/desert.


The bike won't turn on if you just pedal. You have to turn the system on via the battery on/off button. In turn, the rear derailleur is electronic and part of the system so it won't shift without power.

Anyone know if the road bike systems are the same way? They've been in use for much longer now and very popular.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Road bike di2 are different. They use only the battery for di2. No turning on.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

if the battery gets to the point where there is no assist available i think it reserves enough for 300 shifts


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

No power update - Shimano rep finally got to my Shuttle and said the battery connection was loose which caused the error codes and the bike not to stay on. The battery rests in a Pivot case and is held in place by 2 screws. The battery can slid maybe 5mm in that case which can affect the battery connection. I noticed my battery connector was a bit loose on the battery but I didn't think that was the problem. He thought it was and has seen several with this issue. 

All you need to do is loosen those 2 screws and push that battery and connector together and as tight as possible, then tighten down the screws. Two sets of hands help with this. 

I hope this is the fix. : )


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't say I'm happy with the durability of this rear Recon maxxis tire. It's got good traction but probably not enough deep lugs and too light for a rear tire on this heavier bike. 

You guys tried anything else?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I had the same issue on my Focus, I tried a WTB something or another and it wasn't great and I have a Bontrager XR4 front and rear now that I don't mind the handling of but I don't think they will last much longer than the Rekon. Probably go Maxxis DHF and DHR next.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m running the Maxxis WT tires and really like them.


----------



## ChrisJTX (Sep 5, 2018)

cdellacava said:


> I got the E-tube working on my Ipad also without any problems. I made some changes to the power settings and quickened up the shifting by one mode. I was afraid to do any firmware updates since I had a big weekend of riding planned, WHICH DIDN"T HAPPEN....
> 
> My display unit would intermittently shut off and gave me error codes W013, E010 and E020. Any of you had this problem? I took the battery off and checked all cables and couldn't find any problems. E010 and E020 reference no power assist and that the cable for the drive unit and battery is faulty. Dropped it off for the dealer this morning to get fixed....
> 
> ...


Nice rig brotha

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnManiacX (Dec 6, 2018)

cdellacava, I see you put your rim decals right over the existing black Pivot logos. May I ask where you got those decals? I'd like to get the same ones in white, 4 per wheel.

With that being said, I do agree that the black & grey paint scheme is rather boring, especially compared to the European version of the Shuttle. I plan on dressing mine up a little also.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Black is great color for accessorizing


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife had her first “big ride” today, ten miles of flowy single track, 2k climbing, some thin snow on shady corners, sandy, firm, plenty of rocks, a little speed.

When I asked her about the differences she notices between the Shuttle and the Levo, of the Shuttle she said the handling was way better, the stability at speed was noticeably better, and the few times she slid out it was more recoverable.

I tried the bike sans power, did some fast flow, got some air, honestly it was difficult to tell I was on an ebike, it literally pedaled up hill better without power than my Smash. 

The Shuttle id a really great riding bike.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I rode the Pivot Shuttle at the Reveille Peak Ranch Enduro weekend recently, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Over a year ago I had a massive knee injury (upper and lower patellar tendon tear, full PCL tear, full MCL tear, full ACL tear). The post-surgery muscle atrophy has been rough.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My buddy came over to ride, he’s been sick, so he brought his Comnencal Meta Pro. After riding my backyard trails with him on the Meta and me on my Smash, he suggested we go up onto the ridge; there aren’t any trails to the ridge, just sage, rock, and steep hills.

... so I grabbed my wife’s Shuttle added some air, and off we went. Up and up, tied into a cool moto trail, then rode up into a rugged drainage, hiked up the drainage to see if it could be ridden; I’ve ridden from above and it’s gnarly. After cleaning a few tech lines I rode the Pivot down the drainage, then we buzzed out the moto trail a couple miles.

All told we rodebfive miles of supper rugged off piste with tech and steep single track.

The Shuttle kicked arse on the up and down, rode nearly as well as my Smash, DW suspension is so supple and plush. What a great bike! Honestly, it rides nearly as well as a non ebike on the down and what a hoot on the up.

I’m so glad my wife and I are nearly the same size, it makes swapping bikes so easy


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just swapped cranks to Merida Delta SH 160mm, ordered direct, arrived in a week, easy install, one side had bunged up pedal threads that took some work to get the pedal threaded in, but it worked out fine. Love having another 10mm of pedal clearance for my wife so she doesn’t have to ratchet through tech.


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Nurse Ben,

I'm intrigued about your experience with Merida. We've been tracking various after-market components suppliers. As you may know, Shimano (finally) is offering 165mm crank sets here, but still no 160mm. From which website did you get those?

Thanks,


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Merida direct sale, $90, took a week to arrive, inventory is now showing none in stock shorter than 170mm.

At one point I got an email in Portuguese that said it would arrive June 7, but they meant Jan 7 

It's my second crank order from Merida.

I'm thinking about getting some 150's.

So if you guys believe Shimano is gonna stick with these cranks, Q factor as well as spline design, I'd think the market is ripe for shorter cranks, esp for ebikes.

I modified 150mm ISIS muni cranks for my wife's Levo FSR, did lots of dremmel work, so this was a whole lot easier; plug and play.



Mike in SC said:


> Nurse Ben,
> 
> I'm intrigued about your experience with Merida. We've been tracking various after-market components suppliers. As you may know, Shimano (finally) is offering 165mm crank sets here, but still no 160mm. From which website did you get those?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

You do mean Merida ( Taiwanese ), not Miranda ( Portugese ), yes?


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

Has anyone ran 29's on this bike yet?


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

This is a huge shot in the dark but did anyone who got an XL think it's a little too big and want to swap for a L frame?


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

MtnManiacX said:


> cdellacava, I see you put your rim decals right over the existing black Pivot logos. May I ask where you got those decals? I'd like to get the same ones in white, 4 per wheel.
> 
> With that being said, I do agree that the black & grey paint scheme is rather boring, especially compared to the European version of the Shuttle. I plan on dressing mine up a little also.


I just ordered them from my local dealer. They are red pivot rim decals. I did not put them over the black decals.


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

I think 29's on this would be interesting but we'd limit ourselves with the tire options/sizing. I can't see myself being happy with less than a 2.8 on this rig...


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

cdellacava said:


> I can't say I'm happy with the durability of this rear Recon maxxis tire. It's got good traction but probably not enough deep lugs and too light for a rear tire on this heavier bike.
> 
> You guys tried anything else?


Agreed. I kept losing air in the OEM Recon and folding the tire. The sidewall is way to soft for the heavy ass end of this bike IMO. I just went to a Minion DHR and love it. This is a mini moto mtb to me and thats the tire that should be on it, which works better with the OEM front.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can I ask your height and inseam? The large looks fairly roomy..


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Also what range and elevation are you guys getting with the shuttle. Any over 200 lbs guys on this bike?


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

motoguru2007 said:


> Also what range and elevation are you guys getting with the shuttle. Any over 200 lbs guys on this bike?


I'm 6', 34" inseam, 195 riding weight on a large. I haven't gone over 20 miles on mine and still have 2 bars left. All depends on how much you use the power and at what settings. I climb many times without any power when I'm with other analog bikes. When I'm by myself, I tend to run in ECO and travel longer distances due to the higher speed from the motor being on.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

The large is too small? Hmm Im 6 1 and was looking to demo a large..


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

motoguru2007 said:


> The large is too small? Hmm Im 6 1 and was looking to demo a large..


 No, in general the large should fit u, up to 6'3" probably.


----------

